# Pretty Dog, Dirty Eyes



## Persian (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello Folks, My name is Mike and i just recently got myself a little baby Maltese. Her name is Cotton and she is adorable but lately I have noticed her eyes are starting to get dirty. I would like to know what people think of the following products to change the hair around her eyes back to white.

Pet Silk ? Any good? they have some eye cleaning products.

Eye Envy? anyone try this?

Any other ideas or comments would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mike, you baby is gorgeous. Do you wash her eyes every day? Keeping the eye boogers off her eyes and keeping the hair near her eyes dry will greatly help with keeping the hair stain free. It is very normal to see some stainig during the time your baby is teething. This may clear up all by itself when your baby has finished teething (around 7--8 months). Hope this helps. Sorry I have not used any tear products.



[attachment=9285:attachment]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You may also want to use ceramic or stainless steel bowls; bottled water; and food without any dyes in it.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome and she is just beautiful. She is still a baby and is teething so she is going to get staining. Lacey did when she was teething but now that she is a little over 2 years old she doesn't at all. 

Keep her eyes clean and dry. Take a wet washcloth and wipe her face in the morning and any other time you notice stains. You will find that in no time she will just let you do this if you keep at it. Lacey knows that every morning she is going to get her face washed. There are lots of people on this site that have great advice. Somethings work and somethings don't work when it comes to Lacey. I think you just need to try and see what does.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Mike, The staining will probably subside after she finishes cutting her adult teeth. In the meantime keep her face clean and dry. I use the Petsilk rinse free shampoo everyday and the rainforest leave-in condintioner. I saturate a cotton pad with the rinse free shampoo and wipe the eye and mouth area and then saturate another one with the leave-in conditioner. It is important to condition every time you clean. I don't use the spray top of the bottle because I don't want to get it in their eyes and I think the noise might casuse them to not like it so much. They tolerate pretty well and are about 7 months now and I have been pretty successful at keeping them tearstain free without any of the food additive powders or such. The ones that have Tylan in them should not be used until after they finish teething anyway I think. I use stainless bowls and filtered drinking water and feed them Innovo Evo Puppy food. 

*Bentley*
[attachment=9287:attachment]

*Lily*
[attachment=9288:attachment]


----------



## Persian (Jul 7, 2006)

> Mike, The staining will probably subside after she finishes cutting her adult teeth. In the meantime keep her face clean and dry. I use the Petsilk rinse free shampoo everyday and the rainforest leave-in condintioner. I saturate a cotton pad with the rinse free shampoo and wipe the eye and mouth area and then saturate another one with the leave-in conditioner. It is important to condition every time you clean. I don't use the spray top of the bottle because I don't want to get it in their eyes and I think the noise might casuse them to not like it so much. They tolerate pretty well and are about 7 months now and I have been pretty successful at keeping them tearstain free without any of the food additive powders or such. The ones that have Tylan in them should not be used until after they finish teething anyway I think. I use stainless bowls and filtered drinking water and feed them Innovo Evo Puppy food.
> 
> *Bentley*
> [attachment=9287:attachment]
> ...



Great Advise from all of you.... Thank you very much...What a great bunch of people you are









I have just made an order for all the stain removing products from Pet Silk...I already give my dog RO water but why the stainless bowls? what does that mean? I have been giving my dog Science puppy food because she wont eat the other cleaner food i got her....Maybe ill try Innovo Evo puppy food ....


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

there is angels eyes which is a powder that you add to there food which has a mild antibiotic that clears the dark red stains right up in a few weeks. if you use this you must cut away the old stains after giving them the powder for a few weeks. i don't know if i'd give it to such a young puppy, i gave it to lola around 7 months or so. do a search of "angles glow" or "tear stains" on this site and you will find hours of info on the subject. now that the angels glow has ran its course with lola (the stains are just a light light peach now) i wash her face just under her eyes every morning and it takes most of the stain away. also, try to keep the area dry, blot with tissue thru-out the day if possible. it doesn't look like your dogs stains are that bad


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hello Folks, My name is Mike and i just recently got myself a little baby Maltese. Her name is Cotton and she is adorable but lately I have noticed her eyes are starting to get dirty. I would like to know what people think of the following products to change the hair around her eyes back to white.
> 
> Pet Silk ? Any good? they have some eye cleaning products.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl


----------

